# The Addams Family: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Addams Family: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Addams Family: Neuer Trailer zum Animationsfilm*


----------



## matti30 (11. August 2019)

wie können die das nur so verunstalten? 

geht nix über das Original!


----------



## Casurin (11. August 2019)

Könnte ja ein ganz lustiger Film werden, aber "Addams Family" ? Ne - für den Namen ist es eine Schande.


----------



## TheComedian18 (11. August 2019)

Lasst die Toten doch in Frieden ruhen...


----------



## BiJay (11. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, warum Leute immer über Remakes meckern. Schon die Grimm-Märchen wurden hunderte Male wiedererzählt und abgewandelt. Jeder Erzähler hat dann seine kreativen Nuancen in die Geschichte eingewebt. Von den zahlreichen Varianten hat jeder seine eigene Lieblingserzählung. Sehe ich hier genau so. Der Animationsfilm wird einer anderen Zielgruppe als das Original gefallen. Das Original existiert aber weiterhin und kann weiter geschaut und geliebt werden von denjenigen, denen der Animationsfilm nicht zusagt.

Oft wollen Fans, dass man sich strikt ans Original hält. Aber warum? Das Original existiert doch schon. Das exakt wieder zu erzählen, wäre langweilig und würde die Kreativität der Macher nur einschränken. Ich bin offen für etwas Neues und ziehe nur wenig Vergleiche zum Original, sondern sehe die Remakes sogar als etwas eigenständig.


----------



## Casurin (11. August 2019)

BiJay schrieb:


> Oft wollen Fans, dass man sich strikt ans Original hält. Aber warum? Das Original existiert doch schon. Das exakt wieder zu erzählen, wäre langweilig und würde die Kreativität der Macher nur einschränken. Ich bin offen für etwas Neues und ziehe nur wenig Vergleiche zum Original, sondern sehe die Remakes sogar als etwas eigenständig.



Manche Fans wollen das, meistens ist es aber nicht so wie du es hier darzustellen versuchst sondern eben wie bei GhostBusters oder eben hier - das "Remake" geht gegen alles was das Original gut gemacht hat. Was neues kreatives und gutes zu machen ist wohl aus der mode gefallen - jetzt macht man lieber schlechte Remakes die nicht mal ansatzweise ans Original rankommen und dann kommen auch noch  verblendete und verteidigen das. 
(Wobei ich doch dann gerne mal sehen würde wie die Leute reagieren wenn zB Black Panther ein Remake bekommt mit asiatischen oder kaukasischen Hauptdarstellern  )


----------



## BiJay (11. August 2019)

Casurin schrieb:


> Manche Fans wollen das, meistens ist es aber nicht so wie du es hier darzustellen versuchst sondern eben wie bei GhostBusters oder eben hier - das "Remake" geht gegen alles was das Original gut gemacht hat. Was neues kreatives und gutes zu machen ist wohl aus der mode gefallen - jetzt macht man lieber schlechte Remakes die nicht mal ansatzweise ans Original rankommen und dann kommen auch noch  verblendete und verteidigen das.
> (Wobei ich doch dann gerne mal sehen würde wie die Leute reagieren wenn zB Black Panther ein Remake bekommt mit asiatischen oder kaukasischen Hauptdarstellern  )


Ich habe den neuen Ghostbusters gesehen. Den Film hätte ich auch als schlecht betitelt, wenn es das Original nicht gegeben hätte. Manche Filme sind eben einfach nicht gut, aber trotzdem sollte man den Remakes eine Chance geben, denn meist werden die Remakes schon von vornherein schlechtgeredet (wie hier).


----------



## Casurin (11. August 2019)

BiJay schrieb:


> denn meist werden die Remakes schon von vornherein schlechtgeredet (wie hier).



Dann solltest du dir mal die vorherigen Versionen anschauen, mit dem Trailer vergleichen und dann Lesen lernen - denn was du hier schreibst trifft einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Baer85 (11. August 2019)

Ich glaube einfach viele Fans der alten Stunde denken nicht daran, dass der Film nicht an sie gerichtet ist. Er soll das junge Publikum ansprechen und das, so wie ich den Trailer hier so einschätze, wird er bestimmt tun. 

Verstehen tu ich dieses ganze gehate von Remakes im vorraus auch nicht. Wie oft wurden schon Filme in den 80er, 90er und 2000er Jahre neu verfilmt und ein Erfolg. Und den meisten Menschen fällt es auch nicht auf, dass es ein Remake ist.

Das heutzutage die Qualität der Filme stark nachgelassen hat, hat nichts mit Remakes zu tun. Die gleiche Phase gab es auch schonmal in den 70er und 80er Jahren. Da wusste Hollywood auch nicht mehr was sie machen sollten und dann kamen ein paar junge kreative Typen und krempelten den Laden um und schufen das Kinobild, dass wir heute aus den 80er und 90er Jahre kennen.


----------



## Nosferatu (11. August 2019)

nice nochn fall für: wir haben absolut keibnen plan mehr was wir bringen sollen also rebooten wir irgendwas und mach4en es komplett kaputt. ob filme musik sonst was nur noch scheißse es gab schon alles.


----------



## matti30 (11. August 2019)

man sollte das Original auch gesehen haben, um zu urteilen. Ich hab es erst gestern und wieder gefeiert, wie herrlich die Schauspieler die Rollen verkörpern. Mimik und Gestik vor allem.

Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das "Remake" mal so gar nichts mit dem Original gemein hat, um überhaupt Remake genannt werden zu dürfen.


----------

